# What is a 2002 worth?



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

It is in not so good shape...the body is solid...no dents...and I am not even sure it runs. It is that yellowy cream color. Rust spots in random places...but not rusted through anywhere. Interior is ok 4-5/10. Just a guess or an average will do. I appreciate any responses here...since I know this forum is a little slow.


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

Bumpidy bump...


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

year, model, stick, auto, air, sunroof, square or round tailights? you have to give us some more information


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

Year I am not sure of...I cant get a hold of the owner until Monday.

manual tranny...no sunroof...round tails...it is a 2002, no tii. No air...I don't think, like I said, the owner isn't in until Monday. Chrome accents seem to be in good shape, front roundel is gone, and the rear window has a small crack.

That is all the info I have for now...my friend says he thinks it is a '76. :dunno:


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

they only made round taillights until 1973. my 71 had a VIN# of 2570744. that might give you some idea of what year it is. 

2002s are subjective... 

also, that creamy color is called sahara biege. =)


----------



## Eviil30 (Aug 19, 2006)

there's a 72' 2002 for sale here in mass, body is good, it runs, interior is pretty shot, he is asking $2500, given the extra cash, i'd be all over it, thought this might help


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

DarkHelmut said:


> there's a 72' 2002 for sale here in mass, body is good, it runs, interior is pretty shot, he is asking $2500, given the extra cash, i'd be all over it, thought this might help


So...are the round tails more desireable? (Subjectively, of course )

This one is pretty beat up, but the body is good, and the frame is straight and not rusted...

2002 parts seem to a little cheaper (in comparison to some), and they are rare cars.

Thanks for the info...please add if you have any pertinent info!


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

Mike_Check said:


> So...are the round tails more desireable? (Subjectively, of course )
> 
> This one is pretty beat up, but the body is good, and the frame is straight and not rusted...
> 
> ...


Roundie vs Squarie? Who cares. Just so long as it has chrome or shortened bumpers! :rofl: Roundies were made from 1968 to 1973. Squaries are from 1974 to 1976.

"_not rusted_".. You haven't looked hard enough or _used a magnet_. Would the owner use the original jack points to put the car up? :yikes: My '69 is a Cali car. She has some rust. All 02s have it. *Get a magnet, check for bondo*. Pull the spare tire out of the spare tire well...

02 parts cheap?!?!?  :rofl: :rofl: Wait... JUST wait.. :rofl:

"_Rare_"... I take issue with the use of this word. *401,947* were made world wide (2002, Ti, Tii, Turbo, Touring, Cab, Targa, RHD, LHD). Hardly a rare car. Just gotta know where to look (and being in the know helps). If it's a normal 2002, non Tii, it's one of 284,194 2002s. (Source here)

If you want to talk rare, we have to get into the details. an AC car with a sunroof? It was USUALLY one or the other. An Automatic? only 14,000 US spec automatics out there.

Oh, and email the VIN to Mobile Tradition at: [email protected] 
They'll tell you the original color, importer, build date, delivery date, and port of entry.

Based off my 02's VIN, I have the 75th Second Series 1969 US Spec 2002. My Coupe was the 140th Automatic US Spec Coupe (140 out of 1189). It's all in the spin. 

You have no idea how bad you're getting in over your head. :thumbup: :rofl: :bigpimp: Check out the *mad house* before you do something insane... :rofl: :rofl:

AND read my warning on this board about getting into old BMWs (and cars in general).


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

Vroomer said:


> Roundie vs Squarie? Who cares. Just so long as it has chrome or shortened bumpers! :rofl: Roundies were made from 1968 to 1973. Squaries are from 1974 to 1976.
> 
> "_not rusted_".. You haven't looked hard enough or _used a magnet_. Would the owner use the original jack points to put the car up? :yikes: My '69 is a Cali car. She has some rust. All 02s have it. *Get a magnet, check for bondo*. Pull the spare tire out of the spare tire well...
> 
> ...


:eeps:

I certainly appreciate the warnings, and I knew that if I posted that '02 parts were cheap, I was going to get bombed.  That "Mad House" link, "How to find a good '02" was very helpful. That is the kind of thing I love to read before going and blowing a few grand on a car, only to find that it has a cracked head, or a non-existent floorboard due to some bondo.

I will report back Monday, and fill in the gaps in info on this car. Thanks Vroom!


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

UPDATE!: He is asking $3000 for a 1973 BMW 2002. 109,000 miles. ODO stopped working in 1988. :tsk: Interior is whooped! Drivers seat is springless...rear seat is faded, and missing the vinyl on the back...stickshift is disconnected somehow...steering wheel is a old Porsche Speedster style...I offered $700. :dunno:

The search goes on...


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

he's nuts.

Mike: check out www.2002AD.com


----------



## jeremyxman (May 8, 2007)

Always always check craig's list! I'm not sure where your from but in Sf there are 4 2002s on the cars list and all but one are in good condition and run, and there was even a 2002tii for sale! :beerchug:


----------

